# Fishing the Smokies!!!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Been slacking on my posting (other then my Daily Scripture)... Got a little down time and figured I'd post a thread. Been fishing a decent bit... and going to Cherokee tomorrow to try to limit out. I've caught a bunch of species so far...bream, bass (large and small mouth), sucker, and a good bit of trout... Ain't had time to snap shots of every fish and many times I walked way away from my bag with my gear in it. Walking the creek is FUN in flops, and bruised ankles are a given!!!









































Done a bit of cooking. 3 butts on a BGE mini-maxx made her work a bit!!! Had to smoke up some cream cheese too!!! So our 4th dinner before the fireworks was BBQ and smoked cream cheese!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

A few more......

Those GREAT looking shirts are ON SALE!!! Wonder why???? hahaha


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Got n laws up there and always tempted to do some fly fishing.
Nice shirt by the way,that cracked me up.

Smokey Mountain Knife Works north of Sevierville is a must stop.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Nice looking fish Jason, I can't wait to go back myself! Yep, hit up Smokey Mountain Knife works when we were there, my son and I both picked up Sog Seal Pup knives while we were there, had then on sale for $10 less than you could get them on Amazon. Just down from the Knife store there's Bud's Gun Shop too, that was cool to see in person! 

Hey Jason, check out the Columbia line of water shoes, they've really come out with some nice ones. Anthony I picked up some Columbia Drainwalker II's on sale and they were awesome for stream fishing!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Nice fishing, love me some FW Trout fishing.
Hilarious pic with the rag.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Some pretty fish that one was a good one. The shirt made me laugh.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dern Cherokee sucked yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Only caught 1 nice smallie!!! Out of 6 of us fishing 5 hours and only 1 keeper trout and a couple 4-6 inchers!!! Locals say the tribal nation went from stocking 2xs a week to 1x every other week!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

When going to Cherokee yesterday, I saw a dude on the side of the road taking a pic with a flip phone!!! I was wondering what he was taking a picture of and noticed an ELK!!! I was freaked out. I looked fer a fence but there wasn't any...Nice size elk too. I tried to get a shot of all the corn leaves in his mouth but never got any!!! Awesome being within 30-40 yards of this beautiful critter!!!
























Today after dinner, had enough time to run to a hole on the Tuskegee River down the road...
I bettered my best fish so far... 19 inch rainbow, but the 2 browns were heavier hitters/fighters!!! More meat to the fish fry fer tomorrow night!!! Funny thing that we usually catch everything on crickets, but someone left a can of worms down there so I used them and hammered em!!!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I read about the elk being back in NC not to long ago.

Those 3 are nice trout.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Man those are some pretty fish, that looks like a lot of fun. Where are you staying?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

DLo said:


> Man those are some pretty fish, that looks like a lot of fun. Where are you staying?



Deep Creek Campground. It's right on the state park border, have an ice cream shop/game room. Nice place! We've gone every year fer 5 years now and the folks we go with have been going fer 10+. It's at the end of Deep Creek Road so Google Map it and see... The creek dumps into the Tuskegee River (or however you spell it) and the little town has shops fer the women folk....and decent resturants


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Jason said:


> Deep Creek Campground. It's right on the state park border, have an ice cream shop/game room. Nice place! We've gone every year fer 5 years now and the folks we go with have been going fer 10+. It's at the end of Deep Creek Road so Google Map it and see... The creek dumps into the Tuskegee River (or however you spell it) and the little town has shops fer the women folk....and decent resturants


Been there, I grew up just east of there, near Maggie Valley, when I was a kid every year for my birthday my folks would take us camping to Deep Creek, I've spent a lot of time with my butt hanging in that cold water through a tube, one of my favorite places, and the fishing is not bad either, those are some stud browns for summer, nice job.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

DLo said:


> Been there, I grew up just east of there, near Maggie Valley, when I was a kid every year for my birthday my folks would take us camping to Deep Creek, I've spent a lot of time with my butt hanging in that cold water through a tube, one of my favorite places, and the fishing is not bad either, those are some stud browns for summer, nice job.


All the locals told us the steelheads come up in the winter, so we may have to plan a winter trip up there!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I had no idea about the steelhead, I had to do some research, it looks like they stocked them in Fontana Lake years ago, and they run up to spawn, interesting. I thought for sure it was some locals yanking your chain.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

DLo said:


> I had no idea about the steelhead, I had to do some research, it looks like they stocked them in Fontana Lake years ago, and they run up to spawn, interesting. I thought for sure it was some locals yanking your chain.


That's what everyone else says too, but the locals telling me this were purty stand up folks and "usually" I can sot BS when I hear it...hahaha The Muskie are another species that I was told were in there so ?????


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, supposedly there were a few muskie and even some walleye in Fontana, I never caught anything but trout, bream and an occasional smallie from it, but, I didn't fish it but a couple times, I was mostly fishing streams near the house for trout


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

Steelhead now that's funny, I'm going with their pulling your chain :yes:. They come up from where? 
The fish run from the lake are Sockeye that were planted sometime back. 
Almost all if not all the stream they travel in is private land, which has full time security, as it is a very rich bunch controlling that land :whistling:. 
You sure caught some nice fish :thumbsup:.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

wtbfishin' said:


> Steelhead now that's funny, I'm going with their pulling your chain :yes:. They come up from where?
> The fish run from the lake are Sockeye that were planted sometime back.
> Almost all if not all the stream they travel in is private land, which has full time security, as it is a very rich bunch controlling that land :whistling:.
> You sure caught some nice fish :thumbsup:.


We might see this upcoming winter... I really want to fish the winter time up there when I don't have to worry sooooo much about tourists frolicking in the water to see how much damage we can do to the fish population!!!:shifty::thumbup:


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

http://flylifemagazine.com/fly-fishing-swinging-for-steelies-in-the-nc-mountains-you-bet/


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

DLo said:


> http://flylifemagazine.com/fly-fishing-swinging-for-steelies-in-the-nc-mountains-you-bet/


Great article... Over the years we have caught several rainbows matching the description given so who knows... The biggest trout we have hauled in so far on all the trips is 20 inches. 16's are the average!!!:thumbsup: Still good times and great eating!:thumbup:


----------

